# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Skirting board close to window

## brommo

Hello everyone, 
First time poster here.  
Im about to start renovating the living room so the carpet and skirting boards are getting removed. I had it in my head that I was going to replace the skirting boards with some taller ones, like 92mm or even taller. I was set on the idea but then I looked at this window in our living room and Ive discovered a problem.  
I wanted to go with a skirting board with a different profile - something more elegant than whats currently there. If I go with 92mm, its going to be very close to the window moulding above and likely look odd. If I go taller, then it will hit.  
Does anybody have any suggestions or examples of what I could do in this situation without it looking silly or having to settle for a skirting board of the current size? 
See attached photo.  
TIA! 
Vic

----------


## OBBob

Perhaps get a sample, it may not look that odd. You could get even taller and cut around the window. 
Keep in mind the skirts will go on before carpet, so they may actually sit 15-20mm lower than the top of the carpet.

----------


## r3nov8or

Still have carpet down? You'll have plenty of room for 92mm. Just make sure the new is perfectly parallel with the window or it will catch your eye all the time

----------


## NZC



----------

